# Who is the best trainer?



## jgstrange (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a 13 week old, good bloodline, black lab. I do not want her to be mediocre, I want her to be the best dog at every camp I go to. I am not looking to enter trials. Who should I send her to to get the best training there is? I live in North Mississippi; a close trainer would be nice, but I also spend a lot of time in Oklahoma and everywhere in between. Money is not an option for a great dog.


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

I think Ronnie Lee is in North MS. I have 2 FC AFC "Ali" pups with Jay Dufour in Pine Grove, LA and am very happy with the way things are going. I think they have similar training methods.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Kind of a loaded question. What do you mean by best? How would you judge which was the best dog at each camp you go to? I think there are literally dozens of trainers across the country that would do a good job for you. Even amongst us field trialers "best" trainer is very subjective. For me the best trainer is one who is flexable and able to adampt his program to work with me and my dog.

John


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Noticed you are from North Ms. You'll get as many answers to the best trainer as there are letters in the alphabet. There are some good trainers in Ms. and in Tn. Suggest you look into talking to people in the hunt test game and expand your search from there. Even though you don't want to run Hunt Tests these trainers will know what to do to get you the best they can out of your dog. Many Field Trial trainers won't be interested in training a gun dog. You have a young pup and lots of time to decide. Nothing wrong with narrowing your search down to a few in your area and then calling them to talk and see who fits you the best. Be prepared for years of training if your goal is to have the best dog at whatever camp you go to. I know several where you will have your hands full with that as a goal and know of several where it would be easy to be the best just depends on where you're hunting. 


Happy Hunting. Gene


----------



## jgstrange (Dec 3, 2012)

John: You are absolutely right. I guess what I really meant by that question was that I want her to fit every possible need of a duck hunter. I hunt flooded timber, as well as occasional pits, but nearly half of the season I hunt dry fields with 7-10 guys at once with lots of dead birds. I need her to be able to go on multiple retrieves, as well as retrieves on the birds who are able to glide a few hundred hards outside the spread with minimal signals.


----------



## jgstrange (Dec 3, 2012)

Also John, at each place I am fortunate enough to hunt there seems to be a well seasoned dogs that do great work (some better than others). I don't want to be the guy with the dog who people say "that dog is pretty good" instead I want people to say that I can't wait to watch that dog work because she is very nice.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Some of what you are wanting cant be trained into a dog .its called style. 

Its always a crap shoot when dealing with mother natures creatures you only bettered your chances by getting a quality breeding ,you are not guarantee success... You seem to have very high expectations of your 13 week old pup. Ask the fellow with the dog that everyone likes to watch retrieve how many dogs it took to get this one. Not trying to sound negative ,only realistic. If you have this high standard now and dont truely understand what it takes for a dog to reach this status (not saying I do either)you may be in for a lot of let down and may not find a trainer that you are satisfied with,due to possible unreachable goals. Good luck!


----------



## jgstrange (Dec 3, 2012)

I was hoping the comments would point me in the right direction of one trainer over the next based on needs.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Ronnie Lee does well with training. Where in N. MS are you?


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

E mail me with a phone number.
I have guided in Canada where we primnarily fielfd hunt, and own a farm in Illinois where we have 2 pits and a timber hole. 
Maybe I can point you in the right direction. I live north of Birminham, probably not too far from you.
[email protected]

MP


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Ronnie Lee, Chuck McCall, Barry Lyons...Take your pick. I don't think one is any better than the other. How YOU interact with one or the other is a whole different animal. You're asking an internet forum to name the number one, all time, hands down, no question about it greatest trainer ever...and you actually thought we'd all come to an agreement?? Cmon man, lets be rational. We all have our opinions and some of us will actually share one or two but there aint no way you're gonna get the answer you want. Rather, you're probably gonna get a list of guys that you should go spend some time with for the sake of your puppy.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok JG, I hunt on a very nice spot in Arkansas. No matter where you hunt, here is the deal.
You and your buddies are in the blind and down 3 or 4 ducks, 3 are dead in front of the blind
and the fourth is cripled and getting away, do you have a dog you can no off the dead birds and handle to the cripled bird?
In my opinion you need a well disciplined animal to be the best in any camp.
Contact Joe and Scott Harp or Charlie Moody they train trial dogs but if cash is no object and you want the best dog then there you go.

Good Luck,

Gregg Leonard


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Where in north ms are you located? I've got a group that trains pretty regularly and would love to have you come join us sometime if you're on this side of the state, if you're on the I-55 side there are a bunch of guys from Southern Flight HRC that train and can help you find someone that fits your needs.


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

I would second Scott and Joe. Want the best might as well use one of the best...


----------



## jgstrange (Dec 3, 2012)

I am up close to Memphis. Close to Southaven and Olive Branch


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

jgstrange said:


> I am up close to Memphis. Close to Southaven and Olive Branch


Call the Harp's they are in your backyard.


----------



## Double Dutch (Dec 4, 2012)

I vote for Chuck McCall in Baton Rouge. I was impressed with that when ever he was going to the line or coming back the dog looked happy no matter pass or fail. such is life no matter how bad things get smile and you will live a better life.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I would definitely call the Harps and go hang out with Scott some. He's a great guy and a lot of fun to be around and has some real nice dogs.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

jgstrange,

My two cents. Maybe the reason you noticed the difference in the "seasoned" dog at every camp is because he didn't spend months at a trainer's place. More likely he spent months hunting! A trainer and training will only take you so far. On the job training is the only way you'll get the "best dog in camp". You and your dog will have to get it the old-fashioned way . . . Earn It!

Swack


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Like Jeff said the only real way you are going to have a dog that will be able to hunt in all of those different scenarios will be to expose it to those scenarios so it has the experience to handle them. Training will be a big part of its ability to adapt to them but experience will be the key to it all. When I started with my first dog my goal was to put my dog into as many different types of hunting situations as possible so that he would have the ability to hunt with me in any environment. He's 9 now and he's hunted in everything from beaver ponds, rice fields, rivers, big water lakes, salt water, pits and layout blinds. I can hunt him anywhere. The seasoned dogs you talk about are just that, Seasoned. They've hunted and learned how to hunt.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

it's too late now but you might have been better off to have found one already trained then you could have watched several work and then picked out the one that fits you best


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Gene said:


> Noticed you are from North Ms. You'll get as many answers to the best trainer as there are letters in the alphabet. There are some good trainers in Ms. and in Tn. Suggest you look into talking to people in the hunt test game and expand your search from there. Even though you don't want to run Hunt Tests these trainers will know what to do to get you the best they can out of your dog. Many Field Trial trainers won't be interested in training a gun dog. You have a young pup and lots of time to decide. Nothing wrong with narrowing your search down to a few in your area and then calling them to talk and see who fits you the best. Be prepared for years of training if your goal is to have the best dog at whatever camp you go to. I know several where you will have your hands full with that as a goal and know of several where it would be easy to be the best just depends on where you're hunting.
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting. Gene


The Harps are great - but I think what Gene said above will prove to be true. I would definitely recommend Ronnie Lee. He's a great trainer, and an avid duck hunter himself.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Give me a call if u would like. 817-694-5480

Greg


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

If I lived as close to Joe & Scott as you do, I wouldn't look any farther. They train for FTs mainly, but do train gun dogs as well. They are both avid hunters, Scott ran a few HTs when he first started years ago & has judged SRS, so he knows what that entails. They have trained Labs, Goldens, Chessies, Boykins, Weims, etc. Heck they even had 2 silvers in training this year! The big plus though that I see is, is that you are close enough to day train and learn yourself!!!

Scotts number is 901-734-2984


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

TimThurby said:


> If I lived as close to Joe & Scott as you do, I wouldn't look any farther. They train for FTs mainly, but do train gun dogs as well. They are both avid hunters, Scott ran a few HTs when he first started years ago & has judged SRS, so he knows what that entails. They have trained Labs, Goldens, Chessies, Boykins, Weims, etc. Heck they even had 2 silvers in training this year! The big plus though that I see is, is that you are close enough to day train and learn yourself!!!


x2 - Joe and Scott are good new handler trainers as well. It only hurt for a minute and I only have a few scars.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

TimThurby said:


> If I lived as close to Joe & Scott as you do, I wouldn't look any farther. They train for FTs mainly, but do train gun dogs as well. They are both avid hunters, Scott ran a few HTs when he first started years ago & has judged SRS, so he knows what that entails. They have trained Labs, Goldens, Chessies, Boykins, Weims, etc. Heck they even had 2 silvers in training this year! The big plus though that I see is, is that you are close enough to day train and learn yourself!!!
> 
> Scotts number is 901-734-2984


That's pretty cool that they do both. I was under the impression most FT trainers didn't train gun dogs. Learn something new every day, huh? 

On a side note, I wonder how they accomplish the logistics of that? Seems like it would be super difficult to pull that off successfully like they do. I've been to their kennel once several years ago to drop off a bitch to be bred and watched them train for a little while. It was a FT set up when I was there. They were super nice.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

hughest said:


> That's pretty cool that they do both. I was under the impression most FT trainers didn't train gun dogs. Learn something new every day, huh?
> 
> On a side note, I wonder how they accomplish the logistics of that? Seems like it would be super difficult to pull that off successfully like they do. I've been to their kennel once several years ago to drop off a bitch to be bred and watched them train for a little while. It was a FT set up when I was there. They were super nice.


Those 2 are very efficient with their time. Many days, their trial dogs can see between 2-4 setups. Generally, they can use all or part of the trial dog setup for the gun dogs as well. They just keep pulling dogs off the truck and running them with minor modifications depending on their goal.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

dexdoolittle said:


> I would second Scott and Joe. Want the best might as well use one of the best...



This is advice from someone who would know. I would run with it...


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

The original post suggest he/she wants the "best" dog for hunting. As the additional threads get posted we learn the "best" dog is for the duck hunting. His pup is 13 weeks old and from "good" bloodlines. 
A whole bunch of questions start poopping into my mind.
1. What have you done with your pup so far?
2. What experience do you bring to the table that you could properly care for and handle the best trained duck dog out there? 
3. What literature and programs are you familar with so you can have an intelligent conversation with an accomplished pro trainer who would be working with you and your dog? 
4. What time are you goiing to put into learning to be the "best dog handler" at the camp? 
5. Is your "best" duck dog going to be your companion or is it going to be crated/kenneled until the duck season rolls around? 
6. What have you done or failed to do with your other dogs?

I am not familar with a number of pro in the area but you certainly should have a broad selection seeing as you are nearly in the heart of area with the most dog trainers.


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

Good point Ironwood. Training for the best possible dog starts before you get them in for formal training with a pro. I would suggest the OP pick up a puppy program like Hillmann or Mertens. Lardy says something in his videos like "the worst mistake an owner can make is doing nothing because _they didn't want to mess the dog up before getting them to the pro_." 

Get one or both of those puppy programs, get with a good pro, and think about what Ironwood said. Oh, and most importantly, have fun and enjoy and make sure the dog is having fun.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

dpate said:


> Lardy says something in his videos like "the worst mistake an owner can make is doing nothing because _they didn't want to mess the dog up before getting them to the pro_."


Hi dpate!,

Not to argue with you or Lardy (for crying out loud!), but if I remember the story right, Rex Carr once stated that he'd like to have a 6 month old puppy that nobody had messed with. So, the Belmonts raised a Lab that was even allowed to sleep in the fireplace; ashes and all! That pup grew up to be the famed multiple National titled Super Chief!!!

Not saying that is the _best _way to do it, but it didn't work out too badly in that case.

Swack


----------

